
A good sketch is better than a long speech - hgphelena
https://sketchboard.io/blog/ready-set-sketch
======
hgphelena
Napoleon said "a good sketch is better than a long speech". Politics aside,
this is the perfect moment to embrace that logic. More screen time than ever
turns visual communication into a differentiating and vital skill. Reach out
for the right tools. If you can sketch it, you can start it.

